# BeIn sports and OSN



## graham mcgeachy (Feb 1, 2013)

I have an OSN HD decoder and just bought a BeIn Sports package with decoder. I live in an apartment and the guy who came to set it up says I have to unplug the cable from one decoder and plug it into the other every time I want to switch.
Has anyone found a way around this? Urgent, 6 Nations starts tomorrow!


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

That doesn't sound right...you should have been able to just upgrade and take the BeIn package on your existing decoder.

Call your initial provider, see if you can...then send the other one back


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. I'm in the same situation and was given the same advice. I asked about using a splitter but he said it wouldn't work (but haven't tried). Now you've signed the agreement and had the new one installed it's probably a bit late to talk to the initial provider.


----------



## graham mcgeachy (Feb 1, 2013)

*OSN AND beIN SPORTS*

here's the deal, I got a tech to come and set it up. He used a splitter but I still have to take the power off the decoder I am not using (I have to remove the power cord). 
Can't get both on the same decoder (like I did last year with Al Jazeera). BeIn specifies two decoders which can receive the signal and the OSN decoder is not one of them.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah, OK. I'm with DU...much easier, just subscribe to OSN and BeIn on the one box. Does sound too late unfortunately but you've probably just helped a few others in future


----------

